# Why can't modern Episcopalians play chess



## Pergamum (Jul 14, 2008)

...

















































































































































































They can't tell the difference between a queen and a bishop.


----------



## turmeric (Jul 14, 2008)

Ha Ha! You mean "liberal Episcopalians, right? Not our esteemed brethern of the Nigerian communion and others who are keeping the faith? That being said, ha ha!


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## govols (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## danmpem (Jul 14, 2008)

I knew it was going to have something to do with a bishop.


----------

